# Metal Buildings and kits



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been building all my buildings for my railroad out of metal. Since they are most assuredly a permenent outside structure. I am wondering if there is market for the buildings out of metal. 
I know Dan Hoag offers buildings out of steel, and I would like to say offers a great building. 
I am thinking of finished buildings and kits. I know there are several people with mig welders that might be interested in kits for metal buildings. I like metal because they are quick to build and paint, and placed on your layout, then as time permits they can be brought in, and add siding and roofing, shingles, or whatever exterior finish that is desired. My buildings are cut out 16 gauge steel on a cnc plazma cutter with 1/8" window and door frames welded to the walls. My style of buildings are more for the late 1800 to mid 1900. 
As a business owner I am always looking into possible new avenues, custom designs would also be a possibility. On LSOL Wes Drummond has a builders blog where he came up with the basic size and style, I drew it up in 3D cad and Emailed to him and I saw later he posted the picture I drew up for him, then while I was building it he took a couple pictures and posted them on his blog site. 
I am just checking out for feed back, I hope I can figure out how to post pictures soon, as of now I have not figured it out yet. I am very well versed in auto-cad and 3D cad and can design and layout about any style of buildings, but still can't figure this picture posting thing. 
Thanks for your comments 
Dennis Rayon


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, I have seen some pictures of Wes's building and looking forward to seeing it in person on the 15th at the OGRS meeting. Wes said that he planning to have it finished and planted on the layout by then. 

The building looks outstanding from the pictures and I know Wes will do a excellent job in the finishing end. 

Looks to me that a kit would be a good ideal way to keep cost down for the product and also in shipping. Could be sold both ways I guess (kit or build). Will talk to you more at the meeting.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, a company called Eagle Wings builds metal structures. They are one of the forum sponsors. You can check them out online:  structures


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, that company is owned by Dan Hoag that Dennis referred to in his second sentence. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## peet843 (Apr 15, 2008)

corrugated metal panels 
AVAILABLE SIZE PRICE 
2’ wide 8’ long $10.00 each 
2’ wide 10’ long $12.50 each 
2’ wide 12’ long $15.00 each 
2’ wide 14’ long $17.50 each 
2’ wide 16’ long $20.00 each 

PHONE: 800-301-6286 

visit us at www.buildingstoreonline.com 
Email us/ [email protected] 






Specifications: 
•	Exposed fastened panel 
•	24" panel coverage 
•	1-1/4" corrugated: corrugation on 1-1/3" centers and a 1/4" height 
•	2-1/2" corrugated: corrugation on 2-2/3" centers and a 1/2" height 
•	Minimum roof slope: 3 : 12 
•	Gauges: econo 30 ga, 29 ga, and 26 ga 
•	Applies over open framing or solid substrate 
•	Available finishes: MS Colorfast45 and Acrylic Coated Galvalume


----------

